
Scott Pruitt Plans to Gut EPA's Scientific Advisory Boards - okket
http://time.com/5004927/scott-pruitt-epa-advisory-committee/
======
tomohawk
Counterpoint: this reform prevents sitting board members from awarding grants
to themselves and also diversifies the boards.

[http://freebeacon.com/issues/members-scientific-boards-
recei...](http://freebeacon.com/issues/members-scientific-boards-
received-77-million-epa-advising-agency/)

